
Millennials, as Seen by Corporate America - Alupis
https://graphics.wsj.com/glider/millennials-c671d444-6267-4e9b-ba6b-384a5b2fdb03
======
nxsynonym
“...The millennial generation [is] moving out of the cities, forming
households, having children, looking for better schools and that's going to
drive rate demand in the suburbs.”

Not by choice, by necessity.

Anecdotal - my friends are moving out of cities. Not because they romanticize
or even want a suburban house, but because they can't afford to be within an
hour of a city and not be burdened by more debt. The only other option is to
move outside the city influence and into the rural areas, which for many is
worse than the suburbs.

EDIT - after reading through it all, it's clear this is a bunch of out of
touch CEOs who are generalizing some weird psuedo-data trends. Unless every
person I know happens to be well outside of the "millennials" presented here.

